# Skyscrapers around Palace of Culture in Warsaw City Core – Poland



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

..



dminer said:


> It's an open season for new renders of long-awaited projects popping up. This time 1st skyscraper located at the Defilad Square (which after 25+ years of endless discussions, delays, changes, projects etc will _finally_ begin construction work on first permanent buildings at the end of 2016).
> 
> 233 meters, 60 floors, 114k sqm total space, designed by Kuryłowicz & Associates (also designed Q22 )


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I suppose the Parade (Defilad) Square is being built on because the square had lost its importance after the Fall of Communism in the late 1980s. The square has been criticized for its unplanned ugliness and chaos in the center of a modern capital city. The Warsaw Museum of Modern Art is planned to be housed in a new purpose-built building on the square, resulting in the square being shrunk.

Recently, a new skyscraper has been proposed for a small lot to the west of the Palace of Culture and Science. I do not want to sound negative, but what makes it a good idea to build skyscrapers on the same block as the palace?


----------



## stop that (Jul 28, 2015)

Why not?. I never understood the idea some people have (not necessarily you) that a new building next to an old building somehow ruins the vista of the old building, its a bizarre concept. A good quality skyscraper will only enhance buildings from other eras.
Protectionism in architecture is just as damaging as it is in economics and global trade. Truely great buildings do not need human assistance in order to shine. When you try and interfere, you weaken the field of architecture as a whole. 
As long as old iconic buildings are not being destroyed, that is enough.


----------



## dminer (Jan 29, 2016)

The main idea of the masterplan is to turn Palace into one of the buildingins in the city center, a very important one but still just a building within a city structure nonetheless, not a monument stuck in the middle of a giant empty space the Defilad Square is at the moment. 

This is roughly the current plan in force:


----------



## ATarnowski (Sep 6, 2016)

dminer said:


> The main idea of the masterplan is to turn Palace into one of the buildingins in the city center, a very important one but still just a building within a city structure nonetheless, not a monument stuck in the middle of a giant empty space the Defilad Square is at the moment.


I think that's good direction of thinking about that subject to turn Palace into one of the buildings in the city center. Finally Poland - Warsaw will get more consolidated city core.I'm very interested how it all develope in the future. Nowadays it is proposed to be built Museum of Modern Art quite near of Palace of Culture and Science.I do not now if it starts for real or if it is only the project being announced ,but consulting lasts ? 

Copy and insert in Your browser this to see the view of it










http://wawalove.pl/Tak-bedzie-wygladal-pl-Defilad-ZDJECIA-sl20008


----------



## ATarnowski (Sep 6, 2016)

Information about Arcytekton&Partners I took from here when I was watching the thread about Defiliad Square



Built to destroy said:


> To stara wizka. Tu jest aktualna:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132322109#post132322109

Sorry but on this forum links don't work when someone writes not much . That's strange by the way.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like these proposals to build some building :cheers:


----------



## ATarnowski (Sep 6, 2016)

hajper said:


> Fajną sobie chatę zbudowałeś, ale chwalenie się na forum jest nie na miejscu.


 Is not the place ? Well ,I think such a hut- box , is not at the place 
it should be. Don't you think so? In the middle of the famous Defilad Square is what? Toilet ? 


















So long time of projecting, planning, desining...buying and selling the grounds to create what? Modern Art ??? Come on...there shoud be Museum and Theater as I understood.
Mrs.Gronkiewitz Waltz removed KDT traders to let the "Toi Toi -Building" build instead? OMG Get it off from there immediately from my eyes. Very fresh photo ^^ this month hno: 

Have you been in Warsaw lastly ? 

BTW very nice discussion there in may 2016 in the Palace was there ,but not many people had come.


----------



## ATarnowski (Sep 6, 2016)

*HOW CAN WARSAW LOOK LIKE IN 10,20 or 30..YEARS ... ???

Just the concept from the Maciejowski 's blog kay:kay: kay:
Investment potential and absorption area around the Palace of Culture are huge.*



















http://maciejowskirobert.salon24.pl/737750,jaka-moze-byc-warszawa-za-10-20-30-lat


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

all posts must be in English and please do not post any off topic comments, thank you!


----------



## Imperial79 (Oct 15, 2017)

Is there any new, news on this Warsaw City Core? Thanks. I don't really like the Palace of Science and Culture, it looks ugly, and hope they remove it so it can be used for better development. I like the wieza widokowa tower I believe from the video, where people can look out and see the city.


----------



## zbieraj (Dec 20, 2007)

Fortunately no dear Arcytekton.


----------



## Robert Maciejowski (Jun 5, 2018)

Imperial79 said:


> Is there any new, news on this Warsaw City Core? Thanks. I don't really like the Palace of Science and Culture, it looks ugly, and hope they remove it so it can be used for better development. I like the wieza widokowa tower I believe from the video, where people can look out and see the city.


We can work for better development with out removing Palace of Science & Culture. Better way is build it around using proper scale of objects. Such objects like better tower-buildings serrounding it. Make them higher and nicer . Scale of the new CENTRAL square is also important.Some more here : 

https://www.salon24.pl/u/maciejowskirobert/

https://www.salon24.pl/u/maciejowsk...ki-dworzec-centralny-i-luk-triumfalny-centrum


----------



## zbieraj (Dec 20, 2007)

del


----------



## JanuszK (Apr 15, 2019)

Imperial79 said:


> Is there any new, news on this Warsaw City Core? Thanks. I don't really like the Palace of Science and Culture, it looks ugly, and hope they remove it so it can be used for better development. I like the wieza widokowa tower I believe from the video, where people can look out and see the city.


I like the proposal that lastly appeared at the page. I think Donald Trump shall help Poland to hide that tower of communism.





https://www.salon24.pl/u/maciejowsk...zescijanstwa-the-tower-of-christianity-warsaw


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm not sure why everyone is talking about the "huge communist building" ruining the skyline. I think it looks great with the newer skyscrapers!

Polska - Warsaw - Sunset-Panorama-Skyscrapers by Helmut Schopper, on Flickr


----------



## JanuszK (Apr 15, 2019)

^^
You know what, there is no problem with the Palace, but with the area it takes from the city. Serounding of PofC&S is not planed and empty. Even Your photo shows the view a bit false because made from that point of view that is nice.Loking from north of south there is no junction the whole skyscraper's core area so it is not nice.(coloured  In reality the Palace is seprated from the rest of the center.Empty claster.We need better use of that area.Communistic conotation is on the second,third... place.

Future is 4example like that


----------



## DrDrodzak (Jun 22, 2019)

JanuszK said:


> You know what, there is no problem with the Palace, but with the area it takes from the city. Serounding of PofC&S is not planed and empty. Even Your photo shows the view a bit false because made from that point of view that is nice.Loking from north of south there is no junction the whole skyscraper's core area so it is not nice.(coloured
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god! This is awesome pic


----------



## JanuszK (Apr 15, 2019)

Lewitujący Umysł;160130658 said:


> Oh my god! This is awesome pic


For me there is very impressive point of orientation in the city when the nice group of dominants creates the shape of the skyline. Very european thinking. VERY CLEAR IDEA of small area city - core in compearing to Asian ones.

Instead of that thinking in projecting, all power to develope Warsaw city center is focused on serrounding center where they build Varso Tower .IMO this option of building is spreading more all structure of urban skyscrapers far away from real city core. Watch this









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=158635036&postcount=7350

That reminds me not good to live cities.THIS EXAMPLE OF STRUCTURE CITY CORE down here

https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokio








^^
DEVELOPING CITIES IN THAT DIDECTION WHERE HUGE HUB CENTER IS SO OVER CROWDED MAKES PEOPLE TIRED TO LIVE THERE. TOO MANY scyscrapers-BUILDINGS IN ONE PLACE LIKE IN TOKIO IS NO GOOD at all.

look WHERE IS THE CENTER OF THAT CITY? Could be anywhere! That is ridecolus .










----------------------------
Realy european and logical thinking is simply just like in Frankfurt it is beeing done making nice GROUP OF DOMINANT in the city like here:










I wish this way of thinking and developing for Warsaw will be indicated and realised.I know that Frankfurt's city core is inlarged today more then at that photo I showed but there are another examples in the world like these even in Moscow 









https://www.archdaily.com/610406/hi...ernational-business-district-with-no-business

or Seattle









https://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/usa/washington/puget-sound/seattle

I mean better smaller HIGH-skyscrapers GROUP then spread on very huge area like in Japan,China...or Dubai.
Warsaw city core around Palace of Culture and Science is good idea to create in the future like at that project indicated down here, at that suitable scale clear GROUP DOMINANT .


----------



## Rokugatsu (Oct 1, 2010)

Are you spreading this nonsense here now? 

Just so everyone knows, that "project" above is just a fan made fantasy visualisation made by an extreme christian wanting to turn the square into a 'christianity center", as he calls it. There is literally 0 chance of it ever being build. 
There is a small but very vocal minority that wants to cover the Palace of Culture and Science with giant buildings all around for whatever reason.



> TOO MANY scyscrapers-BUILDINGS IN ONE PLACE LIKE IN TOKIO IS NO GOOD at all.


Quality of life in Tokyo is high. Also, I dont think we have to worry that Warsaw is gonna turn into Tokyo.


----------

